# Used & Amused 3000 Times by _forumuser_



## SweetSoulSister

...and hardly any _fowl_ English! 

Congratulations _fu_!!!

SSS


----------



## TrentinaNE

Hmmm... this is becoming habitual!  

Complimenti di nuovo, _forumuser_, e grazie del tuo aiuto che è sempre prezioso.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Cereth

Muchas Felicidades!!!
Omedetou


----------



## Poianone

Un postversario è un avvenimento sempre speciale,
e festeggiare qualcuno non fa mai male 

Se poi il qualcuno è un utente eccezionale
come _FORUMUSER_ , il fenomenale? 

E per non scrivere un complimento banale,
una poesiola direi che va bene uguale. 

Già il terzo postleanno, ci hai lasciato tutti di sale,
ora puoi confessarcelo: TU NON SEI NORMALE!!!!​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ebbravo anche a te!! 
Si vede che il sushi ti fa bene perchè non perdi mai un colpo..


----------



## giovannino

...and never a dull post! Congratulations, _fu_!


----------



## Pirlo

*Congratulations _FU_! *

You've made a great commitment and dedication to our forum! 
​


----------



## rocamadour

* COMPLIMENTI**_forU_**  *
*PER QUESTO NUOVO TRAGUARDO!*​


----------



## GavinW

I can't "second" all of these congratulations, but perhaps I can "ninth" them!
Well done! ;-)


----------



## lsp

Notevole! (I hope I used it right, I learned it here)


----------



## TimLA

Fluent, fluent, fluent in all languages, 3,000 times.
Congrats!


----------



## _forumuser_

SSS, Betta, Cereth, Poianone, Paul, giovannino, Pirlo, Rocamadour, Gavin, lsp, TimLA...11 people. Enough to put together my very own WRF soccer team. Here it goes:

1. Rocamadour (portiere. Sempre attenta, non fa passare mai niente)
3. Cereth (terzino sinistro. Classe sudamericana e botta micidiale alla Roberto Carlos. Passaporto giapponese)
2 giovannino (terzino destro. Non ti conosco bene, ma mi sembri il tipo ideale per vertiginose incursioni sulla fascia destra)
4. PaulFI (centrale di difesa, roccioso, non disdegna il fallo tecnico all'occorrenza, mattatore dello spogliatoio)
6 Elisabetta (altro centrale, capitano della squadra; vigila sui compagni e all'occorrenza li riprende...) 
5 Pirlo (Regista, col nome che ti ritrovi dove altro potevo metterti?)
22 Tim LA (Uomo d'ordine a centrocampo, macina schemi anche complessi con naturalezza)
7 Poianone (estroso, esuberante, un'ala nata)
8 SSS (centrocampista avanzato, corre per 90 minuti e si sacrifica per la squadra perche'... e' di animo dolce!)
10 Gavin (mezza punta e rigorista. Freddo e preciso, una garanzia).
11 lsp (punta pura. sempre pronta a colpire in modo letale)

Think I need a break??


----------



## valy822

In ritardo..???Spero di no!!! *CONGRATULATIONSSSSSS* Forum!!!! 
Mamma mia..qui hai voglia di inseguire...non si arriva mai!!!


----------



## Nunty

I'm too late to join the team, but I hope not too late to wish you a happy postiversary!


----------



## _forumuser_

There's plenty of space on the bench for you two. Thanks for joining in!


----------



## lsp

FU - Love the line-up! Have you named us?


----------



## sabrinita85

Grandissimo!
Continua così!


----------



## Saoul

FU puoi aspettare a fare i 4000? Non ce la farei a leggere un'altra poesia di Michele....

Congratulazioni, e a tra 3 giorni per il prossimo postiversario.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se ti faccio le congratulazioni con ritardo biblico siderale, posso entrare lo stesso in squadra?

Prost auf den neuen Rekord! (Speriamo di non bere troppo. Col ritmo che tieni... )


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie del onore, _fu_, però penso di preferire essere capitano del rinfresco dopo le partite.  Lascierò lo sport agli altri.   

Elisabetta (couch potato)


----------



## Saoul

I'm not supposed to be in the team, but I'll absolutely sneak in the party!


----------



## rocamadour

TrentinaNE said:


> Grazie dell'onore, _fu_, però penso di preferire essere capitano del rinfresco dopo le partite. Lascierò lo sport agli altri.
> 
> Elisabetta (couch potato)


 
Due piccole correzioni, Elisabetta. 
Bella formazione _forU_!


----------



## Cereth

mm.. I like it...definitely I wanna be in the team!!!!!!!
But I am not as good as Roberto Carlos ...But I can play like Nakata jajajajajajaja....(yeah sure)...


----------



## danalto

Posso fare la cheerleader anziana???


----------



## Necsus

Well...
* _CONGRATSFU_ !!!*​


----------



## _forumuser_

Thanks guys (and gals). There's space for all on the bench, especially cheerleaders. Wasn't there a proverb about old hens and nice broth?  



lsp said:


> FU - Love the line-up! Have you named us?


 
You mean, given you real-life players' names?


----------



## Jana337

Domo arigato, _forumuser_-san!  Eccoti.

La festa continua e fra poco potrai nominare una squadra B.


----------



## danalto

Jana! Nooo, sai ANCHE il jap???
Non ci posso credere!
JanaJap!


----------



## lsp

_forumuser_ said:


> You mean, given you real-life players' names?


A team name. The cheerleaders will need to know...


----------



## danalto

Yes, we do.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## GavinW

_forumuser_ said:


> SSS, Betta, Cereth, Poianone, Paul, giovannino, Pirlo, Rocamadour, Gavin, lsp, TimLA...11 people. Enough to put together my very own WRF soccer team. Here it goes: ....


 
Spassoso!
Un commento solo: freddo e preciso? Piuttosto sprecone! Mi sento più Recoba che non il Pinturicchio (che nomaccio... Bah...). Nel senso che gioco solo quando mi va. Ma sui miei colleghi sono d'accordo con te! ;-)  
E con te nella cabina di regia ci sentiamo tutti tranquilli...


----------



## Siberia

Hi Forum,
I never got a chance to congratulate you the other times so I'm here now.

Thanks for your 'dry' sense of humour which never fails to brighten my day first thing in the morning hardly perceptible and always to the point.

CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


SIBERIA


----------



## cas29

Forum user!  I have been awol from the forums for a while and missed this! Love your line-up.
I'm not much of a player myself, but I'll cheer along side Danalto! (as long as you don't call me an old hen!!!!)


----------

